# 20g Low tech Planted



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like you're really bringing it back around! :icon_smil


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> Looks like you're really bringing it back around! :icon_smil


thank you...im doing my best


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Great come back! I like the rocks.

Are you dosing with Seachem Excel daily?


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

Hilde said:


> Great come back! I like the rocks.
> 
> Are you dosing with Seachem Excel daily?



Thanks! I haven't dosed for quite some time. I did dose Florapride at one point. I actually ran this tank at one point with a C02 system and more lighting for a month or so and decided i didn't want it anymore. After i did all that, it seemed like the algae problems began.


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm thinking that i need to replace the duetto filter. It just isn't doing a well enough job as far as circulation and flow goes and it gets clogged so easily. I am also seeing the HA coming back again as well.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Clarkii3 said:


> I'm thinking that i need to replace the duetto filter. It gets clogged so easily.


Circulation is another cause for algae. Best filters are the HOB(hang on back) and canister filters. I found a canister filter on Ebay half price of price in store.


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

Hilde said:


> Circulation is another cause for algae. Best filters are the HOB(hang on back) and canister filters. I found a canister filter on Ebay half price of price in store.


I would love to get a nice canister filter putting out at least 10x turnover, but my funds are lacking as of right now. Hoping for a call sometime this week for a job in my field so i can get my tanks back in shape. We shall see what happens.


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

I played around with the scape. Its just not doing it for me. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Since i am now employed i will have some cash to spend on possibly adding some new plants. I plan on moving all the rotala to the back.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I don't think you need anymore plants.
Would put the wood in front of the Rotala rotundifolia
You could try the aqua tool


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

well it has been quite some time:

I upgraded the filter to a fluvel 206 in spring and it has been working great. 

So far i have cleared all pond snails from the tank buy manually removing as many as i could each day. Eventually they disappeared. I has also had a duckweed infestation as well as a bad hair algae outbreak. I have defeated both of those by manual removal and water changes a few months ago. 

Only thing is, now i am currently battling a BGA outbreak....its bad. I am doing a 3 day blackout and im going to dose erythromycin and do major w/cs. I will post a pic once i get things back up to par. In the meantime, i will be setting up my reef tank again.


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

UPDATE! Wow, back in action here guys. I know this thread has never really taken off, but my plan is to keep this going consistently now....just like my skateboarding at my old age of 29 haha. Things have really changed over the years. I moved out and got an apartment last year while the tank was left at my rents for over a year.I bought my own house this past April. The 20 has been up and running since 09. I just got the tank moved into the new house a few months ago. Things are looking a bit rough right now as i had a lot of plant die off. All my crypts have survived lots of neglect. Did some major water changes and cleaning out the dead plant matter was a huge pain. During this whole process i still have 2 Amano shrimp and 1 Black Neon, no idea how they did not pass. They must have survived off the plant matter. Hoping to post pics soon in the next week or so and hoping to stay consistent for once and not neglect my tanks!


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

Update time:

Been really busy with my reef tanks lately. The old visi therm heater failed so i picked up a Aquatop 75 on amazon. Its okay but i really need a Jager like i usually get. The dead plant matter has mostly been sucked up via 4 gallon weekly water changes. The issue im seeing now with this old substrate is the mulm.....there is a ton. If i mess with anything in this tank the mulm covers everything! Been trying to suck up as much as i can each week. The plants however have been really growing with the new current LED fixture. 

Below is a shot of the tank around month ago. Im really bored and not happy at all with this lame old scape. Updates to follow!


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

Ditched the Fluval U2 in tank. Took up way too much space and looked terrible. Purchased an AC30 off Craigslist and tossed my pads in the new HOB. I got a 10g with the deal to setup as well! I did a little bit of a rescape in the tank and kicked up a crap ton of mulm which i then siphoned out. Tank is getting there. May pick up a few new fish additions tonight as well.


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

Finally an update almost 10 months later. Tank has really filled in. I am dosing Excel almost every morning before the lights kick on. It becomes a jungle quite quickly now. I'm really thinking about upgrading to a 40 breeder now for more room.


----------

